# A word of warning re. RV tow hitches



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Today I got a phone call from a customer asking if I could supply a replacement tow hitch as his had been stolen.................this was the third enquiry of this nature I have had in the past 10 days!

These things aren't cheap, especially the adjustable type which, along with the cost of the bolt-in towball and hitch pin can set you back a tidy sum.

So, for the few minutes it takes to un-shackle it, remove your hitch if you're not using it and hide it away in a locker (if you dont do already) alternatively make sure you have a locking pin to secure it.

Don't mean to teach anyone to "suck eggs" here, just thought it might be useful to those (like us) who are prone to leaving the hitch in the vehicle all the time.

Cheers all
Linda


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda

Thanks for the wise words of wisdom.

Don't suppose you'd know where we could aquire the aforementioned locking pins and at what cost by any chance do you??

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Darren - 
You'll get them from any RV parts supplier......
I have stock coming in next week, as to cost - I'll PM you re price once I have them as they are a new product.

Linda


----------

